# Toy poodle and Nutri-Source Food



## Vikingstaff (Nov 19, 2017)

Our breeder typically transitions their puppy’s onto Nutri-Source dog food prior to them leaving for their forever home. Anyone have any experience with this brand of dog food? This is our first dog, so dog foods and dog health are all new to us.

We get our puppy in two weeks. He will be 9 weeks old, male toy poodle. The breeder said they will confirm with us a few days before pick up how he is doing on the food, the specific type of Nutri-Source, etc...

Regardless, we will keep him on that same food to ease his transition into our home. After that, our question is if this is what will be best for him - this brand? Will we want to stick with it, or will we want to slowly transition him to something more healthy?

http://http://www.nutrisourcepetfoods.com/dog-food/small-and-medium-breed-puppy/25


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

NutriSource Small and Medium breed puppy is a 5 star food accord to dog food adviser, both my current toy poodles ate it. More importantly is that the puppy likes it since your puppy is a toy breed and runs the risk of hypoglycemia. If you don't already have it get some Nutracal just in case.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Since it's a 5 star food. I'd just continue with it. I find the best dog food though is the best you can afford and that your dog will eat it. I hear rave reviews about acana kibble, my pup....hates it..so it's not worth it for me


----------

